# Illinois hunters



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there anybody in the youth section that is from IL., If there is let me know where your from and where you hunt. I'm from princeton which is right on I-80. Just wanting to see if i know anyone from here.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

nope im from montana.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ya go montana!!!!! good state :darkbeer:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

toyatacoma said:


> ya go montana!!!!! good state :darkbeer:


I would LOVE to live there. LUCKY!!!!!:sad:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I would LOVE to live there. LUCKY!!!!!:sad:


were u live?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

master hunter said:


> were u live?


IL which i think is the big buck capitol of the world:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> IL which i think is the big buck capitol of the world:wink:


you mean BIG whitetail capitol of the world. :wink:


but nope, i live in Arizona. the big bull elk capitol of the world. but, id love to hunt in IL.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> you mean BIG whitetail capitol of the world. :wink:
> 
> 
> but nope, i live in Arizona. the big bull elk capitol of the world. but, id love to hunt in IL.


I tell you what lets flip for a week you hunt here for deer, i hunt there elk.:wink:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> you mean BIG whitetail capitol of the world. :wink:
> 
> 
> but nope, i live in Arizona. the big bull elk capitol of the world. but, id love to hunt in IL.


I tell you what lets flip for a week so that you can come here and hunt giant bucks and i can come there and hunt giant bulls


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

i did it again a hate this internet:embara:^^^^^^


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

godfrey right next to alton on the river.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> i did it again a hate this internet:embara:^^^^^^


don't worry about it! ill tell you what, the next time i draw a bull tag, ill let you know..... and then maybe we can swap. heck ill even put you in down here for a hunt if you ever wanted to come down and hunt. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I am from Illinois. Monmouth area for 2 weeks then moving to Geneseo. I got 350 acres in Knox County


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ya arizona has nice bulls but so does montana and we dont have to draw for tags just over the counter and we cant hunt with gun during the rut for the bulls


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

if any of you guys need a hunting buddy just let me know:wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i live in pa, right next to the boarder of jersey. i hunt in both states....its decent huntin, you get a big buck here and there, but nothinggg like IL. you guys are luckkyyyy..........althoughhh, i do have acess to a piece of property right in the middle of a township (alot of houses and people, but even more deer). the bucks can get IL quality. i am about the only hunter who hunts in this piece of property which is about 40 acres all together. so the only deer in the area that dies from a hunter will be from me. the doe can get massive and the bucks are even worse. these deer also are not afraid of people one bit. (they bed down in my neighbors driveway). but a negative thing about all this is that you have to deal with the veryyy anti hunters.


----------

